# Ibanez DM500



## dino (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi there, does anybody know todays value for the 1983 made in Japan Ibanez DM500 ( Digital Delay Unit) There is only one for sale on ebay and the price is $295 USA. Is this a rare unit to find. Any info on this Ibanez DM500 would be appreciated.

Thanks, Dino


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Yo shouldn't be paing more than $100 for it. One was e-bayed for a $46 winning bid in August. Nothing particularly special about these as far as I can tell, and a zillion other used rack units are out there that do the same thing. Being "Made in Japan" doesn't really add much in the way of sound or functionality.


----------

